# Monitor LED blinkt, mehrere Versuche für Start



## Luxus (16. November 2010)

*Monitor LED blinkt, mehrere Versuche für Start*

Hallöchen,

unzwar hab ich ein Problem mit meinem Monitor.
Mein Bildschirm (Fujitsu Siemens 19 Zoll TFT Modell : W9ZA) fängt nach 4,5 (keine Ahnung mehr :b) problemlosen Jahren an zu schwächeln.
Seit neustem braucht er etliche Versuche um anzuspringen (klingt wie bei nem Auto).
Nach dem Einschalten bleibt er Schwarz und die blaue LED blinkt in regelmäßigen Zeitabständen.
Ich interpretiere das als ständigen neustart Versuch, weil ein sehr leises standart Fiepen erlischt und wieder beim leuchten der LED wieder hörbar ist.

Ich muss ihn dann solange vom Netzstecker trennen und verbinden bis er dann läuft(mal 1 min, mal 5), aber dann läuft er 

In anderen Foren hatten Leute das gleiche Problem, doch die Antworten waren ungefähr so :
'Bau mal deine Grafikkarte aus und puste sie durch. Das bewirkt manchmal Wunder'
oder
'Steck deine Grafikkarte mal in einen anderen Slot'
also nonsens consens 

Ist das ein normaler Verschleiß ? oder iwas mit Kabel zutun (keine anderen Geräte in Betrieb an der selben Leiste)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Greetz


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor LED blinkt, mehrere Versuche für Start*

Ist das noch ein Monitor wo das Netzteil intern verbaut wurde? Das hört sich danach an das es langsam den Geist aufgibt. Da kannst du auch nix mehr machen der Monitor wird früher oder später garnicht mehr anspringen. Den einzigen Rat den ich dir geben kann, es ist Zeit für einen neune. Zumal sich die Technik in den letzten 5 Jahren extrem verbessert hat und du es nicht bereuen wirst dir einen guten neuen zu holen.


----------



## Luxus (16. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor LED blinkt, mehrere Versuche für Start*

Ja hat ein internes.
Naja solange er mir nicht die Bude abfackelt werde ich ihn bis zum letzten Pixel aussaugen.
Zur Not läuft hier parallel noch mein 15 Jahre alter Peacok (ohne Spaß ).
Ja, gute Monitore kosten zum Glück nichts mehr 
Danke


----------



## Semih91 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor LED blinkt, mehrere Versuche für Start*

Wird wohl ein Kondensator oder sowas sein. Meiner ging auch knapp 4Jahre gut, dann von einem auf den anderen Tag so wie bei dir. Jetzt repariert es ein Kumpel für mich


----------



## Luxus (16. November 2010)

*AW: Monitor LED blinkt, mehrere Versuche für Start*

Sowas hält leider nicht ewig :/
Ja hoffentlich läuft der noch was, weil ein neuer Moni nicht wirklich in Planung ist.
Hui, so'n Kumpel könnte ich auch gebrauchen


----------

